# "NPC cycle example"



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

Steroid Cycling for Bodybuilders Part I 
by Jason Mueller

Steroid cycles for bodybuilders will differ from those of other athletes because a bodybuilders sole purpose is to increase muscle size. Muscular endurance, stamina, and strength are not factors one must concern them self with when entering into a competition. Additionally, because everyone responds differently to different drugs, it's difficult to be specific when making exact recommendations as to what drugs to use during a given cycle. What is possible is to design cycles based around principals which apply to everyone, then tailor each cycle to each individual athlete. This article will discuss the facts around which every cycle should be based.

In order to achieve the kind of muscular size and definition found at the highest levels of bodybuilding today, bodybuilders lives revolve around the triad of training, nutrition, and drugs. As we will see, drugs are merely the vehicle that allow bodybuilders to break their natural genetic barrier once it has been reached. Steroids and other bodybuilding drugs should be used only to push past this barrier, not to accelerate the time in which it is reached. I cannot stress how important it is that athletes refrain from using anabolics until they have reached the absolute pinnacle of their natural development. Bodybuilders who use performance drugs before peaking naturally are cheating themselves of muscle at the back end. 

Bodybuilders at the national and professional level rarely come off bodybuilding drugs. Generally they will stay of heavy amounts of anabolics constantly, with periods of lower use which constitute their "off" cycle. However, for the most part, they are constantly "on", despite what they may claim. Ideally we would want a system that would allow for bodybuilders to come completely off steroids for a minimum period of three weeks to allow the body to stabilize, that is return to homeostasis, while maintaining the majority of the size they gained while on. This allows for continuous growth, not the eventual plateau that is reached by never coming off. While the size exhibited by today's bodybuilders is certainly mind-boggling, we will continually see bodybuilders getting ever massive with advances in drugs, nutrition, and training techniques. 

Let's first dispel a few myths surrounding steroids and their mechanism of action in the body. A very popular theory that has been endorsed by many is that steroids cause growth by blocking the actions of cortical in the body, therefore shifting the body away from homeostasis towards anabolism. However, if steroids blocked the affects of cortical in the body, two things would happen. All of our muscles would grow at an increased rate, regardless of whether we trained them or not, and we would see a concomitant increase in cortical levels in the body. Neither is seen to any appreciable degree during steroid cycles. It is also thought by many that steroids are purely anabolic, and that the growth seen during steroid use is entirely due to steroids anabolic affect on muscle. Again, if this were true, we would see all muscles grow at a rapid pace, regardless of whether they were trained or not. The truth is that steroids are both catabolic and anabolic at the same time, and that steroids are virtually useless unless combined with proper training and diet. 

As almost everyone has experienced, the first cycle of steroids is usually the most productive. Subsequent cycles work according to the law of diminishing returns, and as the user becomes bigger and bigger, steroids will become increasingly less effective. Many pro bodybuilders have reached a plateau, and simply administer incredible amounts of bodybuilding drugs to maintain the mass they have built. These individuals reach this stage after years and years of heavy juicing. Take any pro bodybuilder and you will discover they all follow the same pattern. When they first began using steroids they took minimal amounts. As time went on, they took more and more to continue growing. As time goes on, cycles end and they remain on growth drugs continuously, ensuring two things. One, they won't lose any of their hard earned size, and two, that they can never successfully go off the drugs in order to clean out and give their receptors a chance to up-regulate. 

When the body is exposed to large amounts of exogenous anabolics for long periods of time, several things happen. Endogenous production of testosterone will cease since blood levels of androgens are at supraphysiological levels. With continued use, androgen receptors will down regulate as the body attempts to maintain homeostasis. This down regulation of steroid receptors is one of the primary reasons why the first cycle of steroids is usually the most effective. Fortunately for us, training helps keep this down regulation of steroid receptors in check, at least to some degree. This is one of the reasons why trained muscles grow while on steroids while untrained muscles do not. While supraphysiological levels of androgens are down regulators of androgen receptors, intense muscular contractions are up-regulators. 

Let's talk about anabolic steroids and cortical again. As I stated earlier, steroids do not block the actions of cortical in the body. What steroids will do is reduce the rise of cortical levels in the body that is associated with training. Natural bodybuilders will always be limited in the quest for size because cortical is naturally elevated in response to training. Eventually these cortical levels balance out the anabolic effects of training and growth stops. Steroids blunt this effect of training and shift the body towards a more anabolic state. 

What happens when steroid use is stopped? Why does the body tend to shrink so rapidly? As we have discussed, natural testosterone production stops during long term periods of steroid use. Additionally, many of the androgen receptors will down-regulate. Cortical, which has been kept in check by the steroids despite the enormous stresses placed upon the body, will now rise as the levels of steroid diminish. What we are now facing is the ultimate anabolic nightmare. Little or no natural hormone being released to stimulate androgen receptors, many of which have down-regulated anyway, and cortical levels rising unchecked. It's no wonder bodybuilders can never successfully come off steroids. However, imagine the possibilities if we could. What would happen if you could successfully cycle steroids, growing at an amazing rate while on, while maintaining the majority of your muscle mass while off? This off period would allow your receptors a chance to up-regulate and future cycles would still produce significant amounts of growth. 

Previous cycling strategies have all been flawed. I know that's a bold statement but it's simply a matter of fact. If it were not true, everyone would cycle steroids and achieve remarkable results. However, we all know that simply isn't the case. In order to properly cycle we have to understand how steroids work, what happens as a result of their use, and what happens when we stop. Hopefully we are all on the same page at this point. This is where things get interesting. 

Recently we've seen a few Guru's advocating very short cycles of steroids, 2-3 weeks, in order to capitalize on the initial anabolic effect of steroids and avoid any of the long term side effects. However, cycles lasting 2-3 weeks in length simply don't produce significant enough growth to make them worthwhile. Our cycle will last at least 8 weeks, possibly 10, the exact length is based upon the point where growth begins to slow down. Let's get down to brass tacks.

Our sample cycle requires the following:
- Long acting testosterone like Sustenon
- Medium acting testosterone like cypionate or enanthate
- Short acting testosterone like propionate or suspension
- Long acting anabolics like deca
- Short acting anabolics like winstrol or primobolan
- Orals, either d-ball or anadrol (if you can find it!)
- Short acting insulin
- T3 thyroid
- Cytadren
- HCG
- Clomid
- GH is optional if you can afford it 

Well, that certainly puts things into perspective doesn't it? Most of you are now wondering where in the world you are supposed to find all of the items on this list. Good luck, we can't help you with acquisitions.

ATTENTION:
THE FOLLOWING CYCLE IS REPRESENTATIVE OF WHAT A NATIONAL OR PROFESSIONAL LEVEL BODYBUILDERS MIGHT USE. IT IS NOT MEANT TO BE MISCONSTRUED AS A PLAN OF ACTION FOR A BEGINNER, INTERMEDIATE, OR EVEN ADVANCED LEVEL BODYBUILDER. ALTHOUGH THE ACTUAL PHARMACEUTICALS WOULD REMAIN THE SAME FOR A LOWER LEVEL ATHLETE, DOSAGES WOULD CERTAINLY HAVE TO BE ADJUSTED DOWNWARD. 

Week 1
Previous cycling strategies have always advocated starting at a low dose, peaking after several weeks, and then cycling down. However, since you are coming off of a layoff and are in an extremely catabolic state, you have the most potential for growth during the first few weeks of any cycle. Additionally, your receptors should be fully open, ready to receive the wonderful goodness you are about to give them. We start with 3000 mg a week of a long acting androgen like Sustanon. This should be divided up into 2 or 3 doses throughout the week do avoid any kind of reaction from too large of an injection. Orals should be consumed at a level of 50 mg of either methandrostenolone or oxymethalone per day. Training at this point should be intense, utilizing drop sets and pre-exhaustion, while training as heavy as possible. Eat like a pig, keeping the protein intake high. You will still be slightly lethargic as the DNP clears from your system during the first three days of this cycle. (For those of you who are scratching your head, see Issue I, Insulin and DNP) 

Week 2
You should be feeling pretty good by now as the androgens have hit your system. Starting with week two, you'll add 50 mcg of T3 thyroid and 500 mg of cytadren a day to your cycle. Additionally, your intake of long acting androgens should increase to 3500 mg a week. Orals are increased to either 75 mg of methandrostenolone or 100 mg of oxymetholone a day. 

Week 3
You've now been on for fourteen days and growth should be progressing nicely. Food intake should be at its peak, as the heavy androgen load has increased your ability to consume massive quantities of food. Training should be very intense, as your strength continues to rise. At the beginning of week three, your injections of long acting androgens increases to its peak of 4000 mg per week. Orals are increased to either 100 mg of methandrostenolone or 150 mg of oxymetholone per week. 400 mg of deca should be introduced this week. Intake of T3 and cytadren remain constant. Two shots of HCG should be taken this week in divided dosages of either 1500 or 2500 iu's each dose, depending on the brand of HCG you are using. 

Week 4 
This week marks the beginning of insulin use during the cycle. You should have been off of insulin for three full weeks by now (See Issue I, Insulin and DNP). It's difficult to recommend proper doses of insulin and each individual must tailor their use to their own response. Some respond better to smaller doses, while others must take large doses of insulin to get the same result. Since this cycle is designed for advanced bodybuilders, this is probably not the first time you are using insulin. An average dose this week would be 20 iu's a day divided between two 10 iu doses. Insulin should be taken fairly early in the day to avoid getting low in the evening while asleep. Levels of other drugs should remain at week 3 levels, with the exception of deca, which is increased to 600 mg per week. This week totals out at approximately 5500 mg per week of steroid. Clomid use starts this week at 50 mg every other day. 

Week 5
This is the last week long acting androgens are used. Levels of testosterone administration is decreased to 3000 mg per week. Orals should remain at week 3 and 4 levels. Administration of deca is increased to 1200 mg per week. Insulin is increased to 30 iu's a day, divided into three daily doses of 10 iu's. Again, it may be necessary to adjust insulin use according to your personal response. Intake of T3 should be reduced to 25 mcg a day and cytadren to 250 mg a day. Clomid use is raised to 50 mg every day. 



Week 6 
This week you'll start using medium acting testosterone esters like cypionate or enanthate. These should be used on an alternating day basis at a level of 800 mg every other day. The chart above shows levels of testosterone in the body after using cypionate or enanthate and clearly shows why we dose every other day. Levels peak after the second day of administration and fall rapidly thereafter. Doses of orals are reduced to either 75 mg of methandrostenolone or 100 mg of oxymetholone per day. Deca remains at 1200 mg a week. Injectable winstrol is added at a level of 50 mg every other day. Insulin use should peak at 40 iu's a day, divided among four 10 iu dosages throughout the day. Again, adjust this figure accordingly. T3 and cytadren levels remain at week 5 levels. HCG is again administered in two divided doses of either 1500 or 2500 iu's. Clomid is not used this week. 

Week 7
The cypionate or enanthate is continued at 800 mg every other day. Orals are further reduced to 50 mg of methandrostenolone or oxymetholone per day. Injectable winstrol is increased to 50 mg every day. Deca is increased to 1600 mg per week. T3 is reduced to 25 mcg every other day and cytadren to 250 mg every other day. Insulin continues at 40 iu's per day in divided dosages. Clomid is started again at the increased dose of 100 mg per day. 

Week 8
Cypionate or enanthate is cut back to 400 mg every other day. Propionate is added to the tune of 200 mg every day. Doses of orals continue at week 7 levels. Injectable winstrol is increased to 100 mg per day. Deca is dropped completely, its long life in the body doesn't require that it be administered for the last two weeks. T3 and cytadren are stopped completely, tamoxifen should be added at 60 mg a day. Insulin should be cut back to one 10 iu dose a day. Clomid is continued at 100 mg per day.

Week 9
The cypionate or enanthate is cut completely and propionate is upped to 300 mg every day through the fourth day of this week. Suspension is added this week at 100 mg per day, taken in divided dosages of 50 mg twice a day. On day five of this week, propionate is dropped. Winstrol remains at 100 mg per day and tamoxifen remains at 60 mg per day. For our purposes, week 9 should actually be a 10 day week. Over the last five days of this week, suspension and winstrol should be reduced to zero levels by day 10. Tamoxifen continues at 60 mg per day during the three week off period. Clomid is continued through the end of the week at 100 mg per day. 

Obviously the above cycle is designed with the elite level bodybuilder in mind. Dosages can be moved up or down according to your personal goals, drug availability, etc. As was stated in the beginning of this article, everyone responds differently to different drugs and there may be a drug that works particularly well for you. In the next issue of Anabolic Extreme, we'll expand on this article and explain the why's of this cycle. Furthermore we'll get into GH use and some drugs that work particularly well for everyone. Finally, we'll discuss the secrets to keeping the mass you've gained on your cycle during the three week clean out period before the next growing phase.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 3, 2003)

A plenty large person I know of is on 1-1.2g a week of test and EQ (each, 2-2.4g total), switching up test every so often. So is the above realistic? Some people truly do abuse, especially if you start out taking a high dose early on, as with some who have had to retire early because they dont get results anymore without shooting massive amounts of oil.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Sep 4, 2003)

THose dosages are far from reality, may be pro but not NPC national level.

these dosage might be moreealistic

super heavy weight
2500 mgs
heavy weight 2000 average
light heavy
1000 -1500 average
middle
1000 mgs 

its safer to do lower dosages of test and use 4-6 ius of gh a day. it works much better and in the long run is alot safer


----------



## Mudge (Sep 4, 2003)

Someone set out to find either an abuser or simply made it up, I dont know. But as you said guys I have seen post thier stuff are doing 2-2.5 grams TOTAL substance a week injectables. Its the newbies who think they can do 5 grams and are going to do 12x better on it, and end up retiring early like Franco Santoriello because they dont respond later on


----------



## crackerjack414 (Sep 5, 2003)

well to be perfectly honest the more pros and nop level guys i meet the more i realize there is no one set way of juicing training or dieting. Some guys are increadbly gifted and dont go over 1500mg of long acting test or 700mg of short acting test.  Others have no buisness being at the level they are at


----------



## cman (Oct 25, 2004)

That all sounds good but getting all that is a little tuff. If the Mex border is out of the question, where can you obtain all this?
I would love to get my hands on some sust or dynabol. 
If you have any ideas i would greatly appreciat. but dont post it. E mail please

thanks.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 25, 2004)

Dont ask for sources on this board.


----------



## cman (Oct 25, 2004)

Im not but there has to be a system.


----------

